# Nice Setup For Rollers



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I just saw this thread on the Roller-Talk board and wanted to share the link .. very nice, neat, clean setup for Rollers: http://www.roller-pigeon.com/board/board_topic/859782/305734.htm

Terry


----------

